# will Mk3 vr (AAA) fit on MK4 Trans (02j) ?



## Bryoc (Apr 24, 2009)

as title states, will it bolt up? thanks in advance


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Bryoc said:


> as title states, will it bolt up? thanks in advance


Well, this is the wrong forum, but I think the 02j fits any VR6. Just don't quote me on that.


----------

